
Show HN: Razor Blades Club – A small service for wet-shavers - francesco
https://www.razorbladesclub.com
======
francesco
Author here. I and my brother have been working on this for the past couple of
months and would love to get some feedback on it. It's a small service for the
wet-shaving community aiming at offering a variety of double edge blades (even
in quantities as low as one blade) as a one-off purchase or as a subscription
(which took a long time to implement:)). I don't know whether the message is
clear, whether the idea could work and if there are things that we could
improve (of course there are :)) Any suggestions or feedback will be greatly
appreciated. Thank you very much.

